

PHP Components & Tutorials for Everyday Projects - kqr2
http://www.noupe.com/php/20-useful-php-components-tutorials-for-everyday-project.html

======
Jem
I'm beginning to think I'm the only person who dislikes these sites that
regurgitate other people's content into a list.

------
AndrewO
One of the links from the article: <http://davidwalsh.name/backup-database-
xml-php>

Umm, seriously? All these years I've been using mysqldump (sometimes even with
--xml!) I could have just been using a script that string concats XML
fragments together. That's a waaaay better backup procedure. </sarcasm>

------
fuzzmeister
Most of these can be replaced by a good framework. May I suggest CodeIgniter?

~~~
DanHulton
May I suggest Kohana? Based on PHP 5, cleaner, and very familiar to folks who
know and love CodeIgniter.

(That said, the guys in charge aren't terribly tactful. They do know their
stuff, though.)

~~~
midnightmonster
I've done CodeIgniter and Kohana, and I've moved to Recess
<http://recessframework.org/> . New project website coming Any Day Now, or
stop by #recess on freenode if you want to see what we're about.

------
axod
"Error establishing a database connection"

Site is down

